# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Modifying a tachometer circuit for a different signal

## aris_rx7

λοιπόν όπως λέει ο τίτλος, θέλουμε να μετατρέψουμε θετικό σήμα σε αρνητικό. έψαξα λίγο στο forum και δεν αναγνώρισα κάτι παρόμοιο οπότε σαν άσχετος που είμαι θεώρησα πως εδώ θα βρω μια λύση. το εν λόγο εγχείρημα θέλουμε να πραγματοποιηθεί σε ένα αυτοκίνητο στο οποίο είναι τοποθετημένο από τον κατασκευαστή ένα στροφόμετρο το οποίο διεγείρεται από αρνητικής τάσης σήμα απευθείας από το πλην του πολλαπλασιαστή. αυτό πλέον δεν μπορεί αν λειτουργήσει διότι έγινε swap και το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα το οποίο διαχειρίζεται τον κινητήρα βγάζει θετικής τάσης σήμα για το στροφόμετρο. υπάρχει δυνατότητα αυτό να διαφοροποιηθεί; 
σε forums του εξωτερικού που ασχολούνται με εκτεταμένες επεμβάσεις σε αυτοκίνητα έχουν δημοσιεύσει μερικές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, παραθέτω 2 links! που βρήκα άμεσα, κυρίως για συζήτηση και αν έχετε να προτείνετε το οτιδήποτε, καλοδεχούμενο.

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, Άρης.

links: http://www.toymods.org.au/forums/tech-conversions/63537-using-ae86-tachometer-aftermarket-ecu-12v-output.html
 http://www.lotus-cortina.com/electric/convert.htm

----------


## aris_rx7

τίποτα κανείς;;;;;

----------

